
Rian Johnson Reveals Apple Won’t Allow Bad Guys in Movies to Use iPhones - smacktoward
https://www.indiewire.com/2020/02/rian-johnson-apple-bad-guys-iphones-movies-1202213693/
======
markus_zhang
I guess they are going to use Huawei? LOL...

